# Zombie Pigs First, Then Hibernating Soldiers



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting concept.



> Around half of U.S. troop fatalities are caused by blood loss from battlefield injuries. Now, with another 30,000 troops deploying to Afghanistan, the Pentagon is pushing for medical advances that can save more lives during combat.  The Defense Department’s latest research idea: Stop bleeding injuries by turning pigs into the semi-undead. If it works out, we humans could be the next ones to be zombified.
> 
> Military’s mad-science arm Darpa has awarded $9.9 million to the Texas A&M Institute for Preclinical Studies (TIPS), to develop treatments that can extend a “golden period” when injured war fighters have the best chance of coming back from massive blood loss. Odds of survival plummet after an hour — during combat, that kind of quick evacuation, triage and treatment is often impossible.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## Vat_69 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey if this works, it could save a lot of lives..I'm not saying I'd be the first to try it...


----------



## QC (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a good idea in theory but with every type of breakthrough comes a period of trial where it has to be tested on humans. Yes, it will be mandated as safe but who gets to be the first guinea pigs. Seems it's eary days yet.


----------



## clavinr (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the Umbrella Corporation tried it in Racoon City and it didn't work out that well.


----------

